

Show HN: Store News (Weekend project made with Cappccino) - LinaLauneBaer
http://store-news-app.com/web/

======
LinaLauneBaer
Hi folks,

I wanted to have something that shows me the best deals that are currently
available in the Mac and iOS store. By best deals I mean applications that are
reduced in price or became totally free. So a friend and I built a Mac App and
an iOS app + a web backend for this. We track ever application and as soon its
price drops we list it in our apps.

When you click on the link you see the web front-end I built in two days using
Cappuccino (cappuccino.org).

I have to say that Cappuccino makes it really easy to build something that
behaves like a desktop app. What I don't like is the long time you have to
wait when visiting the "site" for the first time - so I think I will rewrite
it in SproutCore. What do you think?

Chris

